# [SOLVED] Sansa Fuze SanDisk 8GB MP3 Player Repair



## KeithEKimball (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, everyone!

Well...once again my infernal clumsiness has bit me on the butt. I dropped my player one time too many. First the 3.5mm headphone jack came flying out, and when I pried it apart to try and see if I could do anything, I ripped the ribbon that connects the control disk to the circuits.

At this point I quickly decided to seek professional help.

So...uh...anybody know a good repair service for this as Sansa itself doesn't support it anymore? (It's been replaced by the Fuze+)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Sansa Fuze SanDisk 8GB MP3 Player Repair*

Cheaper to replace it.


----------



## KeithEKimball (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Sansa Fuze SanDisk 8GB MP3 Player Repair*

Probably...still, any repair services recommended? ...Anyone?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Sansa Fuze SanDisk 8GB MP3 Player Repair*

Local electronic repair store? Most shops charge a fee ($75+) just to look at hardware. The charge is typically put towards the repair cost if the hardware is repaired. But you can get a new unit for that price (or less).


----------



## KeithEKimball (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Sansa Fuze SanDisk 8GB MP3 Player Repair*

Whoa, $75... LOL you were absolutely right. It would be cheaper to buy the fuze+.

Oh well...what can I say, I'm a creature of habit, so keeping the first one appealed to me...

Anyway, I'm going to mark this thread solved, and I do appreciate your courteous and prompt replies to my questions.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Can't hurt to call around. You may find someone willing to look at it cheaper or free. But most electronics nowadays are disposable, and even if someone could fix it, parts are likely not available.


----------

